# Depersonalization Research Centre



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

> The Depersonalisation Research Unit at the Institute of Psychiatry in London is a world leader in research in depersonalization disorder. Researchers there use the acronym DPAFU (Depersonalisation and Feelings of Unreality) as a shortened label for the disorder.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Is that the same one lead by Dr. Mauricio Sierra Siegert? I thought it was Kings College. Unless they are the same. If so then I was talking to a guy who was going there to see Dr. Sierra. We lost touch some time ago, but he said it was a great place and Dr. Sierra was amazing to work with.


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Tommygunz said:


> Is that the same one lead by Dr. Mauricio Sierra Siegert? I thought it was Kings College. Unless they are the same. If so then I was talking to a guy who was going there to see Dr. Sierra. We lost touch some time ago, but he said it was a great place and Dr. Sierra was amazing to work with.


It is the same yeah, I'd be interested if anyone has any experience here too, seems like they're doing some valuable research

http://www.kcl.ac.uk/iop/depts/ps/research/neurobiologialmechanisms/depersonalizationresearch.aspx


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i'd love to go but it's a bit of a drive.


----------

